# Shapton Pro = Kuromaku



## Dave Martell (Dec 11, 2013)

I just had a PM asking about the differences between Shapton's Pro stones sold in Japan vs those sold in the US, here's the reply I gave....


Shapton Pro = Kuromaku

After much debate over many years I'm 100% certain in my mind that the Shapton Pro stones are the same the world over. The only difference between Japanese & US versions is the marketing hype. I'd need to have a chemical analysis to prove this otherwise. 

They work and behave identical in every way shape and form to each other and there's not a soul I've talked to, who has used both versions, who say otherwise.....well except for the US distributor and some US vendors.....so take that for whatever it's worth.

IMO the 12k JP version is the same as the 15k US version. 

IMO the $650 US 30k is the same as the $250 JP 30k.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Dave. I was wondering about the 12k and 15k.


----------



## Paradox (Dec 11, 2013)

I have read this same idea in other places and it makes sense to me. That's why I added a question mark to the statement I made answering this question in The Kitchen Knife forum. I don't have any firsthand experience with the Japanese versions of the stones just the US so far. 

Just based on my manufacturing experience it's very common place for makers to put the exact same product in to a variety of packages under multiple brand names. It has never made sense to me that they would make different stones for the two markets just different labels. 

Thanks Dave!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome man. Thanks for the info! I dont know why but someday I will buy the 30k.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 17, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Awesome man. Thanks for the info! I dont know why but someday I will buy the 30k.



+1


----------

